# Fit test?



## Garrett Miller (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi guys,

Im beginning classes to become an EMT next month and i was wondering if conpanies still do a fit test for hiring? If so what should i expect? I just want to make sure im physically prepared. If it makes a difference im in SoCal, riverside county.

Thanks!


----------



## Gurby (Jul 8, 2018)

My company had a fitness test... it consisted of lifting up a milk carton with like 20 pounds in it and walking up and down the stairs once.  Completely pointless.  Don't worry about a fitness test - you should worry about being physically prepared to do the job itself!  While you will spend most of the time in class learning about medical things, reality is that physically moving people around is a huge part of the job too.  

You WILL have patients who weigh >300 pounds at least every other shift, if not more frequently.  You will need to carry these people up or down stairs, move them from a bed/chair to your stretcher, stretcher to bed/chair, etc.  The stronger you are, the less likely you are to get injured.  Start deadlifting today!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 9, 2018)

Garrett Miller said:


> i was wondering if conpanies still do a fit test for hiring? If so what should i expect?


When you say "fit test", do you mean fitness testing as @Gurby mentioned above, or do you mean fit testing as in mask fit testing? I just want to make sure you're getting the answer you're looking for.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 9, 2018)

each company is different.... and some fit tests (assuming you mean agility/physical tests) are more difficult than others.

Here are some agility tests (the first two are videos)
Wake County EMS
Guilford County EMS
Durham County EMS
Stonewall Jackson Fire Rescue
Austin Travis EMS
Volusia County EMS Physical Agility Test
Charlotte PAT
Madison County EMS Physical Ability Test
AMR PAT


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 9, 2018)

you could also check out this site, it has tons of video examples of fitness tests


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 9, 2018)

Fitness tests for EMS are a joke. Thats all I'm going to say.


----------



## Garrett Miller (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 10, 2018)

If you are referring to an N95 respirator fit test, you might need to shave your face.

If you are referring to a fitness test, you might have to go to the gym and work out.

Shaving your face and working out are good life practices, so I would recommend you do both regardless of your career in EMS. If you shave and exercise, you will be set for much more than a job in EMS.


----------

